# Execuhitch/Invisihitch/Steatlthitch



## marlboroman749 (May 30, 2018)

Hi guys for anyone who has any of the above hitch I have some questions:

1) does anyone have the invisihitch installation instruction for both the hitch and wiring harness? If yes can you please send me the pdf version?

2) are invisihitch and stealthitch parts interchangeable? They both look like they are the same design. 

I have the origiinal invisihitch with the ball attachment but I don't have the 2" hitch receiver. Invisihitch seem to be out of business so I can't order the 2" receiver attachment I was thinking if I can use the stealthictch 2" receiver attachment on the invisihitch.

Also is the stealthitch locking mechanism interchangeable between invisihitch and stealthitch?

Thanks in advance for info guys.


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

Search invisihitch in E70 forum and should be lots of threads from 4-5 years ago.


----------



## jck66 (Nov 28, 2017)

You don't say which car you have - I imagine the instructions to be similar but not identical depending on the car.

Also, my understanding from doing some research is that invisihitch has become execuhitch, at least in the US.


----------



## marlboroman749 (May 30, 2018)

jck66 said:


> You don't say which car you have - I imagine the instructions to be similar but not identical depending on the car.
> 
> Also, my understanding from doing some research is that invisihitch has become execuhitch, at least in the US.


My bad. I have 335d 2011.


----------



## StealthHitches (Nov 21, 2017)

Invisihitch and Stealth Hitches are completely different and are not interchangeable. Invisihitch and Execuhitch were connected and are no longer in business in the U.S.


----------



## LakeCitySkyRoad (May 24, 2017)

marlboroman749 said:


> Hi guys for anyone who has any of the above hitch I have some questions:
> 
> 1) does anyone have the invisihitch installation instruction for both the hitch and wiring harness? If yes can you please send me the pdf version?
> 
> ...


1) Sending DM

2) I have been told by Stealthhitch that they are not interchangable.

Last fall, we noticed some deformation to the hitch. Invisihitch sent us a replacement under warranty and told us, "[They] updated the design by using a slightly thicker brace for the mounting plates and hitch beam."


----------

